# Shoptemp sent me a REAL ps3 Break



## zerobug (Sep 18, 2010)

EDIT BY ADMIN: READ LAST POST OF THIS THREAD FOR MORE INFO. SHOPTEMPS PS3BREAK IS THE REAL DEAL BUT THE TEAM CHANGED THE CHIP.
--------------


Shoptemp description for the ps3 break is that it's upgradeable but they are shipping ps3 breaks with a PIC chip and not the Atmel chip but still they charge u full price for these things.

I want to know how they are going to correct this or do i need to fill in a complain with paypal.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 18, 2010)

It's not a fake. The one who should be blamed is the supplier who changed the chip and still asks the same price for a product that is not even compatible with the latest firmware.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 18, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> It's not a fake. The one who should be blamed is the supplier who changed the chip and still asks the same price for a product that is not even compatible with the latest firmware.


None of these types of device are compatible with latest firmware.


----------



## agimann (Sep 18, 2010)

oh fuck! then i got fooled too, i bought ps3break from shoptemp aswell... i want my money back!


----------



## g.crow (Sep 18, 2010)

zerobug said:
			
		

> Shoptemp description for the ps3 break is that it's upgradeable but they are shipping ps3 breaks with a PIC chip and not the Atmel chip but still they charge u full price for these things.
> 
> I want to know how they are going to correct this or do i need to fill in a complain with paypal.



when did you order your ps3break from shoptemp?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah I would expect you to get a refund for false advertisement if it actually claimed to be update-able on shoptemps site.


----------



## agimann (Sep 18, 2010)

i took a look at shoptemp just now and i saw they had added another usb-stick
http://shoptemp.com/products/USBBREAK-USB-...Slim-p-181.html

does anyone know for sure if this one is upgradeable and if it is wouldnt it be nice for shoptemp to send this one to everyone they have fooled into buying a non-upgradeable ps3break.
good idea, no?


----------



## OSW (Sep 18, 2010)

As has been said, It's not fake. Afaik, the manufacturer made these changes to all ps3breaks to cut costs.

Not to say that it isn't a bad thing, these chips may be updatable in future, but it may also require some internal mucking about (According to psx-scene).

It's unfortunate but this is why it's sometimes good to be patient, and do your research before you buy.
I'm currently reviewing the ps3break and I just found out the same thing. I will be mentioning it in the review.

As for USBBREAK, it seems like a clone of the ps3break. I'd suspect its the cheap PIC version too.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 18, 2010)

It's not fake, it will be a genuine 'ps3break'. ShopTemp are not responsible with any drawbacks of the device. It's like someone buying an Acekard 2.1 and then complaining it doesn't work on their DSi, or someone buying a 1:1 R4 and complaining it doesn't work with SDHC's. It's upto you to do all the product research before you buy, It's also known these are all clones of the original.

I really don't see what grounds you would have for PayPal to rule in your favour. I also wouldn't put a claim in for something which is illegal in many countries.


----------



## dragonjud (Sep 18, 2010)

You're joking right?

You obtained something that is now illegal from a supplier in China, and you expect paypal to reimburse you?  Even asking for it, is stupid.
None, read it again, NONE of the products on the market can be updated to work on future firmware.  Their used was blocked by Sony.  Anybody who claims
they can update these items to work in future firmware is full of s**t.  Nobody knows, and therefore they ask you not to update.

Close the thread...it has no point.


----------



## g.crow (Sep 18, 2010)

nobody is talking about future firmware. the stick itself isnt updatable at all without external hardware.

and yes, shoptemp IS responsible, as THEY are selling the stick, and THEY are saying its updatable.
its not their fault it isnt, but they advertise it as such.

but you cant do anything about it, you got fooled by a shady chinese company (im talking more about ps3break.com), so what, live with it.
mine was supposed to arrive today but didnt thanks to those fxxxers at DHL, so ill see on monday which version i get.

nonetheless, the stick does what it should, you can run unsigned code, next step will be a CFW and no need for a stick anymore, so i dont worry about not being updatable at all.


----------



## xist (Sep 18, 2010)

http://psx-scene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66224

Given that Shoptemp still advertises PS3Break as Updatable they're selling products not fit for the purpose advertised.


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 18, 2010)

It's NOT Shoptemps fault.
Do you expect them to dismantle the poducts themselves before shipping to see what's inside?

NO ofcourse you don't that would be stupid.

The fault lies with the supplier who likely changed to these version of the break without notifying Shoptemp.

Shoptemp can't misadvertise something they probably don't know about.


----------



## xist (Sep 18, 2010)

If you buy from somewhere which has one main guideline of -

_- accurate product descriptions to make sure the customer gets the right information_

You've every right to be a bit annoyed. Plus i thought they tested everything first? According to that PSX-Scene link you can differentiate just by sticking it in a PC.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 18, 2010)

The dongle works, it's only that you can't update it. I don't understand what PS3 Break team is trying to do... Selling a product which is not compatible with current firmware, and without the possibility of an update.


----------



## zerobug (Sep 18, 2010)

g.crow said:
			
		

> zerobug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made the order on 8 September


----------



## zerobug (Sep 18, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> It's not fake, it will be a genuine 'ps3break'. ShopTemp are not responsible with any drawbacks of the device. It's like someone buying an Acekard 2.1 and then complaining it doesn't work on their DSi, or someone buying a 1:1 R4 and complaining it doesn't work with SDHC's. It's upto you to do all the product research before you buy, It's also known these are all clones of the original.
> 
> I really don't see what grounds you would have for PayPal to rule in your favour. I also wouldn't put a claim in for something which is illegal in many countries.



Shoptemp is responsible they advert it on there side as upgradeable and it's not so that's fals advertisment.
i can say to paypal that the thing i received is not capable to do the thing that are written om the website.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 18, 2010)

just return it, good thing I haven't bought one yet
if they advertise upgradeable and they send you something that isn't upgradeable,  than it's their fault.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 18, 2010)

If you open a support ticket and are prepared to return the item I'm sure they'd offer you a full refund...


----------



## g.crow (Sep 18, 2010)

if you open a support ticket you have to wait 5 days till you get an answer at all.

and i hear you talking about "them" shaun. arent you guys involved? or did you just sell the name (and reputation, cause this site is well respected) and a lot of advertising?


----------



## g.crow (Sep 18, 2010)

zerobug said:
			
		

> g.crow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too bad, i made my order a few days later. if it happens i get a non upgradable ps3break too, i will return it at any coast.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 18, 2010)

g.crow said:
			
		

> if you open a support ticket you have to wait 5 days till you get an answer at all.
> 
> and i hear you talking about "them" shaun. arent you guys involved? or did you just sell the name (and reputation, cause this site is well respected) and a lot of advertising?



Shaun and Costello haven't moved to Hong Kong to set up shop.

ShopTemp is a 'partner', an already established retailer with a good track record runs the Hong Kong operation including customer support. 

If you have an issue with ShopTemp, then your best and first course of action is ShopTemp's own support. If you get no solution, then people on these forums may be able to assist on your behalf.


----------



## g.crow (Sep 18, 2010)

ah, i see, its called "partner". thanks for poiting that out.

yeah, my best friend is the shoptemp support. which sucks to be honest.

well, im outta this. ive been a member in this commuinty for almost 5 years now and i want to stay it that way.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Shaun and Costello haven't moved to Hong Kong to set up shop.



I think shoptemp is based in the UK and ships out of hongkong

the return address I got was to the UK


----------



## Yuan (Sep 19, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> It's NOT Shoptemps fault.
> Do you expect them to dismantle the poducts themselves before shipping to see what's inside?
> 
> NO ofcourse you don't that would be stupid.
> ...



They should trust their supplier's items fit its description. Otherwise they should refund the costumer and complain with the supplier.

It isn't really shoptemp's fault, but the consumer can't be penalized for that.

If it was me, I would ask for a refund and if they refuse claim at paypal.


----------



## pharque (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey guys,
I have been reading posts on GBA temp for quite a while now,
after a few years it turned out that i was pretty much into pokemon and i had the oportunity to load saves and tools thanks to this marvelous site (the fact that i needed to download some stuff made me register).
i am a big big big fan of nintendo since my first game and watch (i'd say oil panic) and my last buy is an official supernintendo wii controller Pal version from club nintendo for 7000 stars ( i should have been able to order at least two, sadly my gamecube codes were out of date )
PS: delivery delay from nintendo France is 8 WEEKS, 7000 stars is 1400€ of wii games thanks God i am 32 years old !
i ended up noticing gbatemp turned out to have a partner and i clearly went "wow i'm buying from there from now on"
so it turned out i had couple things to get available from them :
-tri wing screw driver
-replacement case to refresh my white DSlite (picked the zelda one)
-a pair of EZ flash Vi for for my new DSiXL and my friend's
-a black EZ flash V slot2 mainly to have an extra RAM for the NeoDS emulator to play with my R4/black DS lite
- the (now ) UNfamous PS3Break just for the hell of it (gasp!) -had not been discovered not to be upgradable by then-
still haven't recieved anything but i am in France so i am patient ( took the 18 bucks option )
I have to say that i did buy this from shoptemp Because it was mentionned as "upgradable" on THEIR article description (and since i trusted gba temp why wouldn't i trust their partner).
i realise they got spoiled but isn't it their responsability to check what they are selling ? mostly when they MOTO is something like "our knowledge, your needs". so i simply could not let them get away with a "we did not know"
i haven't made a ticket yet for i may end up with a atmel chip even if odds are greatly against me.
the only thing that i am willing to point out is that it is clearly the fact that i have respect for gba temp that made me a loyal costumer even though i never bought anything until a week ago.
i am waiting to see if my ps3 break will be based on atmel or pic before i even considering "opening a ticket"
if i was to recieve a pic not being upgradable after reading it was made out of atmel on these and other boards (upgradeable)
i would clearly consider shoptemp my only resort they should have checked when they changed the boxing if the inside was still the same period.
another thing:
i am a bit upset to see a bunch of complaints from people who try to get contact or support without success
shoptemp should realise the are discretitating not only themselves but a very old comunity too by simply not answering.

just my two cents:
yeah i know this IS my first post , but really i just use search bar and always find what i am after without the need of posting.
nonetheless i am a real costumer who paid a hundred bucks with full trust. so Sir Costello may i suggest you to threaten them a little bit in order to have them show more respect to THEIR costumers that are people who are all readers of YOUR forums.
May you all have a nice day.
Pharque The Silent HardCore Gamer.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 19, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> Plus i thought they tested everything first? According to that PSX-Scene link you can differentiate just by sticking it in a PC.


What I've read states that a jailbreak device (or a phone/calculator in jailbreak mode) will not enumerate when connected to a PC, you'd have to actually run the updater...  And since there's no update yet there's nothing to run to check it.

A lot of these things promised they could be updated without realizing that Sony seems to have blocked the entire jailbreak-over-USB hole.  When they realized that they just switched over to the non-upgradeable ones since _there won't be an upgrade to these devices_.  At least, that's my take on it.  What these companies have said does not always seem to match what's actually going on...


----------



## g.crow (Sep 19, 2010)

what software is ps3break based on at all? is it psgroove 1.1? because its required for some homebrew apps like the cfw launcher. and if you cant flash the pic version with psgroove 1.1 (you can on the atmel), well, that sucks.


----------



## Costello (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.ps3break.com/Truth.asp
^ it's been confirmed that Shoptemp sells REAL PS3BREAKs as stated on the official website linked above.
Our reviewer OSW will be posting the official gbatemp review and he says he definitely the one from the real picture above.

HOWEVER it's true and very much likely that the PS3BREAK team changed the chip making it difficult (or impossible?) to upgrade. Hence Shoptemp have decided to stop selling the PS3break. They're trying to find a solution to the problems. Angry/unhappy customers can get a full refund from the support if they want.


----------

